# My budgie died this morning I’m absolutely devastated. I need answers:(



## Aeroandblue (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi everyone. I’m sorry to be joining you under such sad circumstances. My beautiful boy aero died this morning or during the night. Hehad started to go stiff so must’ve been a few hours although he didn’t feel flat cold. I took him to the vets last week as he was puffing his feathers up and had poo stuck around his bottom which is unlike him. The combination of these 2 was enough to make me really worried so I took him the same day to a specialist bird vet. She said her first diagnosis was an infected crop and prescribed baytril and nystan. The differential diagnosis was that something could be stuck there like he’s swallowed something he shouldn’t have but I doubt that as he’s so picky and won’t eat anything but bird seed/pellets and sometimes strawberries. This was last Tuesday and now he’s dead 😢 I can’t stop crying I’m so so upset he was only 18months old and so loved by everyone I’m the family. His cage pal blue is fine just missing him and shouting for him. I’m not convinced this was a result of an infected crop. I also noticed that the feathers under his beak seemed to be missing since he got ill. I’ve been wondering if it could’ve been a tumour maybe? He was still eating and drinking right until the end. His poop wasn’t green or anything but had started sticking to his bum. Whether that was down to consistency or being too poorly to clean himself I’m not sure. Any advice is welcomed thank you everyone


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, I know how painful the loss of a beloved pet is. The only way to know for sure what the issue was is to have the vet do a necropsy. Please consult with your vet about whether or not it is necessary to treat Blue in case anything may have been passed between them. Fly high sweet Aero.


----------



## Aeroandblue (Apr 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> So sorry for your loss, I know how painful the loss of a beloved pet is. The only way to know for sure what the issue was is to have the vet do a necropsy. Please consult with your vet about whether or not it is necessary to treat Blue in case anything may have been passed between them. Fly high sweet Aero.


Thank you for taking the time to reply. I’ve been looking on google (which isn’t always a good idea I know) but his symptoms seem to point to a yeast infection. The vet is calling me back soon as I asked to speak with her this morning but with it being bank holiday they’re busy. Not sure I want him cutting open which I know sounds silly but I don’t like the thought of it


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Aeroandblue said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply. I’ve been looking on google (which isn’t always a good idea I know) but his symptoms seem to point to a yeast infection. The vet is calling me back soon as I asked to speak with her this morning but with it being bank holiday they’re busy. Not sure I want him cutting open which I know sounds silly but I don’t like the thought of it


I understand about not wanting him cut open. There is a chance that it could have been Avian Gastric Yeast, sometimes with that a bird can die suddenly and the organism does not always show up under microscopic examination of a fecal sample.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss of Aero and certainly understand your devastation.
Please realize that any "answers" you get from an on-line site regarding what could have caused his death are pure speculation.
The only was to know for sure what the cause of death was would be to have a necropsy done as Cody has explained above.

Spend as much time as you can with Blue as he will be grieving the loss of his little friend. Try to be as calm and upbeat as possible when you interact with Blue as he can pick up on your emotional state.

We hope you will find the information on the forums helpful in giving Blue the very possible care. Looking forward to seeing posts from you after you've had a chance to mourn little Aero's passing.
*
* Fly high and soar freely sweet Aero; rest peacefully now wee one.*


----------



## Aeroandblue (Apr 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm very sorry for your loss of Aero and certainly understand your devastation.
> Please realize that any "answers" you get from an on-line site regarding what could have caused his death are pure speculation.
> The only was to know for sure what the cause of death was would be to have a necropsy done as Cody has explained above.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply. I spoke with the vet (I decided not to have the necropsy done) and she felt the infection just overtook his little body as she said a lot of the time by the time a bird shows it’s ill it’s often too late with them trying so hard to hide it. Blue is fine. She advised we weigh him and if his weight went done at all to bring him in but he’s not lost any and is acting like his usual self. I’m trying to spend extra time with him and since aero passed he seems a lot more interested in interacting with us. Which is white understandable I suppose! He seems to be doing okay but he does call out and use the calls that him and aero used to do with the head bobbing. That was their thing. I’m really at war with myself over wether to get him a new friend. As he seems okay but I’m worried if after a while he will start to get lonely as I’m out 6 hours a day. Thanks again for your kind words, you can never underestimate the impact and the bond our little pals make with us. Aero had a funeral and we’ve dedicated an area of the garden to him with yellow and green flowers to match his feathers. I’m a resin artist so I’ve made a necklace, a keyring and I’m in the process of making a plaque with his feathers in too 💚💛


----------



## Aeroandblue (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am glad to hear that Blue is doing OK, I would wait a bit longer before making a decision about adding another, should you decide to get another bird please observe the quarantine rules of having the new bird separate from Blue for a minimum of 30 days, separate cage separate room. I like what you did for Aero in the garden, there is a crafters section of the forum and would love to see the necklace, key ring and plaque you are making, that's a great tribute.


----------



## Aeroandblue (Apr 5, 2021)

Aeroandblue said:


> View attachment 256445
> View attachment 256445
> View attachment 256445





Cody said:


> I am glad to hear that Blue is doing OK, I would wait a bit longer before making a decision about adding another, should you decide to get another bird please observe the quarantine rules of having the new bird separate from Blue for a minimum of 30 days, separate cage separate room. I like what you did for Aero in the garden, there is a crafters section of the forum and would love to see the necklace, key ring and plaque you are making, that's a great tribute.


oh that sounds fab I didn’t know about the crafters section, how do I find that? I’m glad you told me about the quarantine as I thought it was just a separate cage not room. when we got blue to go with aero we just popped him straight in and they were absolutely fine but aero was such a gentle soul he would never of complained about a new pal joining him. I wouldn’t dare try that now I know what I do!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Aeroandblue said:


> oh that sounds fab I didn’t know about the crafters section, how do I find that? I’m glad you told me about the quarantine as I thought it was just a separate cage not room. when we got blue to go with aero we just popped him straight in and they were absolutely fine but aero was such a gentle soul he would never of complained about a new pal joining him. I wouldn’t dare try that now I know what I do!


The quarantine is to protect your current bird from catching any illness that the new bird may be carrying, of course that does not mean that the new bird is ill but if there are any problems they will usually appear within the first month. When they are introduced to one another it is best to do it gradually by putting the cages next to one another at first until they get used to seeing and chatting to one another . If you should decide to get another it would be best to get another male, that way you will not have to be taking measures to prevent breeding. To get to the various parts of the forum click on the series of bars that appear to the right of the "new" icon just below the banner at the top of the page, that will open up access to the many parts of the forum. Once you do that look to the left and scroll down to "Social Groups" you will find the crafters forum there. You will also see the many other parts of the forum with a lot of useful info.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## Aeroandblue (Apr 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> The quarantine is to protect your current bird from catching any illness that the new bird may be carrying, of course that does not mean that the new bird is ill but if there are any problems they will usually appear within the first month. When they are introduced to one another it is best to do it gradually by putting the cages next to one another at first until they get used to seeing and chatting to one another . If you should decide to get another it would be best to get another male, that way you will not have to be taking measures to prevent breeding. To get to the various parts of the forum click on the series of bars that appear to the right of the "new" icon just below the banner at the top of the page, that will open up access to the many parts of the forum. Once you do that look to the left and scroll down to "Social Groups" you will find the crafters forum there. You will also see the many other parts of the forum with a lot of useful info.


Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. I’m not the best at technology to say the least. And thanks for explaining further the reasons behind quarantining our birds. As much as you read there is always something new to learn isn’t there. I’m definitely going to get another male if I do get blue a pal. Blue is a very bitey bird so I’m abit worried he might be mean to new friend. Is there any way to let blue know I don’t like him biting me without scaring him? Thanks 😊


----------



## Aeroandblue (Apr 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> 
> Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> 
> ...


Ah thank you for that il have a read through those this evening. I read so much on budgies and caring for them but there are always new things to learn and often conflicting information so will be good to know this is from a reliable source. Is there a section on bitey budgies? Or would using the search bar perhaps fetch better results? I love blue to bits but he’s very nippy which makes it hard to show affection. I can tell he likes me and he’s always happy to see me but if I get too close he will bite me. Even when I’m letting him eat seed out my hand he likes to nibble me too every now and then while he eats and it’s not accidental 🤣


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The best thing to do when Blue gets nippy is to try to distract him with a toy or have him "step up" repeatedly.*
*
This link may be helpful for you:
*
*Biting - A Learned and Often Avoidable Behavior*


----------

